
Taking a photo of something impairs your memory of it - lazyjeff
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/05/31/taking-a-photo-of-something-impairs-your-memory-of-it-but-the-reasons-remain-largely-mysterious/
======
mihaifm
Interesting, but I don't necessarily like their interpretation. I think the
brain creates some neural paths to disengage memory when a camera is used, but
this happens over time, probably after years of phone usage. The fact that
they are forced to delete the photos and get the same results is
understandable...you can't just tell your brain "please remember this painting
now, because I deleted the photo". You need to train it in time.

